# Green algea on my turbo snail



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

This is just a quick question, I'm seeing what I'm guessing is just a green algea growing on the shell of my snail, I haven't had time to look anything up, but i was wondering if it would be a problem or not, should i just brush him off i like do a rock, or is it good for it?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

its not a problem most of the time another snail just comes along and eats it


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

no problem, you can brush it off if you want. but do it while the snail is not on something like a rock or the glass, you can hurt his suction cup by plucking him off


----------

